#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-05
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> happy new year
<[NikO]> warning on "AgentUbuntu"
<grobda24> Hello. Can a link to the Ubuntu wiki GE article be added to the ubottu Google Earth help item ?
<jussi01> !bot | grobda24
<ubottu> grobda24: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> grobda24: see the usage info on how to suggest factoid fixes
<grobda24> jussi01, :) "!no, <factoid> is <fact>" ?
<jussi01> grobda24: ;)
<PriceChild> [NikO]: is currently up for membership in -meeting if anyone wants to cheer for him.
<[NikO]> cheer :)
<[NikO]> is there for an ubuntu/member cloak ? :p
<[NikO]> https://launchpad.net/~nicolascoevoet
<nizarus> congratulations [NikO] ;)
<[NikO]> thanks :)
<McPeter> me too :)
<McPeter> https://launchpad.net/~mcpeter
<jpds> McPeter, [NikO] congrats.
<[NikO]> thanks jpds :)
<McPeter> thanks :)
<[NikO]> it's time to hl for a ubuntu/member/ cloak :)
<jpds> [NikO]: C'est vrai.
<jpds> nalioth: Can you please look into [NikO]'s and McPeter's cloak when you have the time? Thanks.
<MichaelGodawski> hello anybody from the irc council here .)
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: Cloak? Link to your Launchpad and please register your nick as described here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<MichaelGodawski> ok link is here: https://launchpad.net/~michael.godawski
<jpds> Looks good, now you just have to make sure your nick is set up with an alternative nick and email address.
<MichaelGodawski> ?
<MichaelGodawski> :)
<jpds> You can check by doing: "/msg NickServ info".
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: The info on the freenode.net page.
<MichaelGodawski> Email      : noemail (hidden)
<[NikO]> or /msg nickserv help set
<MichaelGodawski> should I register one more time?
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: See /msg NickServ help set email
<MichaelGodawski> will do now
<MichaelGodawski> now the info gives: MichaelGodawski has requested an email address change to michael.godawski@googlemail.com on Jan 05 21:29:35 2009
<jpds> You'll have to check your email for the confirmation code.
<MichaelGodawski> do it right now :)
<MichaelGodawski>  michael.godawski@googlemail.com has now been verified.
<MichaelGodawski> *doing
<jpds> Cool, now does the nickserv info show anything about grouped nicks?
<MichaelGodawski> looking
<MichaelGodawski> no I cannot find a group. I have only two registered nicks I guess:   Nicks      : MichaelGodawski janquark
<jpds> Ok, prefect.
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: You'll have to wait for a member of the IRC council to come around now.
<MichaelGodawski> ok thank you for the help jpds
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: Und, herzlichen Glückwunsch!
<MichaelGodawski> da spricht jemand deutsch :) danke
<jpds> I'm afraid I can't manage Polish.
<MichaelGodawski> lol no problem :)
<MichaelGodawski> polish is much more difficult
<MichaelGodawski> :)
<jpds> All languages are. :)
<MichaelGodawski> true... :)
<MichaelGodawski> do you perhaps know who is a irc council member ?
<[NikO]> jpds, sure, but to be understood, english is better :)
<[NikO]> MichaelGodawski, forget highlight, just wait :)
<MichaelGodawski> :) how long....?
<MichaelGodawski> it is getting dark in old Germany
<jpds> Not too long, we just have to wait for them to come back to their keyboards.
<[NikO]> htop ~family ~ubuntu ~irl | echo
<[NikO]> ;o
<MichaelGodawski> tis is a code ?
<MichaelGodawski> command?
<[NikO]> no a joke
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: He probably typed that into the wrong terminal.
<MichaelGodawski> almost got me :)
<McPeter> :)
<MichaelGodawski> i cant wait... is it bad behavior to ping jussi zero one, I think he is one of the important guys ?
<MichaelGodawski> hmmm....
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: He's been idle for 3 hours, that's the problem.
<MichaelGodawski> ok the next on the list would be elkbunt and a u :) I guess
 * [NikO] dislike hl
<jpds> They're all idle, mate. I checked. :(
<MichaelGodawski> ok I see I have to be patient....
<jpds> MichaelGodawski: Isn't life all about waiting? :)
<MichaelGodawski> waiting for godot
<arualavi> hi jpds :)
<jpds> arualavi: hola.
<arualavi> jpds, quanto tiempo, how are you doing?
<jpds> arualavi: LANG=ca || LANG=es ?
<jpds> arualavi: Not too bad. Yourself?
<arualavi> jpds, fine thanks
<arualavi> LANG=mess :-P
<jpds> arualavi: Good to hear :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-06
<[NikO]> hi there
<[NikO]> anyone available for a cloak ? :)
<jussi01> [NikO]: for you?
<Rafik> [NikO]: congratulations!
<jussi01> [NikO]: if its for you, then you should know to post your LP page here... :D
<[NikO]> thanks jussi01 :)
<[NikO]> https://launchpad.net/~nicolascoevoet
<jpds> jussi01: Can you take a look at the requests above too? :)
<jussi01> jpds: Im not a gcs, youll need nalioth or PriceChild
<jpds> Zic: 'jour.
<jpds> jussi01: You're not?
<Zic> jpds: bonjour :)
<jussi01> jpds: not that Ive been notified of...
<McPeter> hi
<McPeter> [NikO], i post mine too :)
<McPeter> https://launchpad.net/~mcpeter
<[NikO]> congrats McPeter
 * [NikO] hides
<McPeter> eu ... s/[NikO]/jussi01
<McPeter> [NikO], rhoo
<[NikO]> is someone is available to put ubuntu/member cloak ?
<[NikO]> Gary perhaps ? :)
<Gary> [NikO]: you need to talk to nalioth
<[NikO]> ok. sorry for the hl
<jpds> [NikO]: hl?
<[NikO]> highlight
<jpds> Ah, thought so.
<nalioth> [NikO]: what is your LP page?
<[NikO]> https://launchpad.net/~nicolascoevoet
<[NikO]> and for mcpeter
<[NikO]> https://launchpad.net/~mcpeter
<[NikO]> thanks
<[NikO]> pong nalioth :)
<[NikO]> lag ? :)
<Rafik> [NikO]: whois yourself, you already got the cloak :)
<Rafik> @ubuntu/member/nik0
<[NikO]> ouch
<[NikO]> sorry :)
<McPeter> thamks nalioth
<McPeter> s/thamks/thanks
<MichaelGodawski> hello any irc council here :)
<McPeter> hi MichaelGodawski ... ask nalioth for your cloak
<MichaelGodawski> will de McPeter thx
<MichaelGodawski> hey nalioth :) can you please activate my ubuntu cloak?
<McPeter> MichaelGodawski, re - give your launchpad page to nalioth
<MichaelGodawski> ok one sec
<MichaelGodawski> nalioth, here my lp site:  https://launchpad.net/~michael.godawski
<McPeter> now you must wait :)
<McPeter> nalioth, maybe away
<MichaelGodawski> ok McPeter will wait :)
<McPeter> ohoh
<McPeter> MichaelGodawski,
<McPeter> -NickServ- Last addr  : n=michael@ubuntu/member/michaelgodawski
<McPeter> :)
<MichaelGodawski> :=)
<McPeter> i chcek your nick info now and i see it
<McPeter> /ns info MichaelGodawski
<McPeter> arf
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-07
<erichammond> Hi, I'm requesting IRC cloak as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks with launchpad https://edge.launchpad.net/~esh
<jussi01> nalioth: PriceChild ^^^
<PriceChild> erichammond: done
<PV_Work> hello any irc council here today? I would like to get my IRC cloak activated
<PriceChild> Hey PV_Work, can I have your launchpad page please?
<PriceChild> PrivateVoid: ^
<PrivateVoid> https://launchpad.net/~privatevoid
<PrivateVoid> Are you on the list PriceChild ?
<PrivateVoid> Joseph price?
<PriceChild> PrivateVoid: the list?
<PrivateVoid> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<PriceChild> yep
<PrivateVoid> I just didn't recognize the names with nics
<Pici> 'the list'
<PriceChild> PrivateVoid: all done.
<PrivateVoid> thanks PriceChild
<PrivateVoid> gotta run home now...
<PrivateVoid> see you around later.
<Rocket2DMn> Hey, I was told this was where I should go to get my ubuntu member cloak? Am I in the right place?
<jpds> Rocket2DMn: Yes, could we please have a link to your Launchpad page?
<Rocket2DMn> sure, https://launchpad.net/~rocket2dmn
<jpds> nalioth, PriceChild: Cloak for Rocket2DMn please.
<jpds> Rocket2DMn: And congrats on the membership :)
<Rocket2DMn> thank you.
<Rocket2DMn> I'll just idle in here until I get pinged, there is no rush :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-08
<fanat1k> Somebody has installed OCS Inventory? I have some problem, maybe smbd could help
<bazhang> feanor, what is the problem (please leave #ubuntu-ops )
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<jester-> LjL: :D:D
<jester-> w the floodbot
<erichammond> PriceChild: Thanks for the cloak.
<LjL> ciao jester
<jester-> ciao LjL eravamo preoccupati
<jester-> LjL: l'hai fatta piu lunga che k99 in finlandia
<LjL> jester-: e va be' ma che cazzo io non ci sono andato in finlandia, lasciami almeno stare sulle alpi sfigate (vengono dopo le carniche e prime delle giulie) finché...
<LjL> finché non s-nevica a milano, nella fattispecie
<LjL> visto che se tornavo ieri, su non avevo problemi, ma quando arrivavo qui non entravo in città manco morto
<jester-> LjL: sei a milano adesso ?
<LjL> sì purtroppo
<LjL> cioè non che su facessi molto, non sono manco andato a sciare
<LjL> però milano mi mette la tristezza lo stesso
<LjL> anche se c'è la neve (ma è palta)
<jester-> LjL: il 7 parto con la neve, sulla milano torino a 50 all'ora dietro a due camion spazzaneve fino a santhià, arrivo a sanit vincet e c'è un sole della madonna, sono ancora qui fanculo la neve e milano
<LjL> a santhià hai santhiato parecchio?
<LjL> comunque la protezione civile ha fatto una testa così sul non partire il 7, quindi te la sei cercata :P
<LjL> anche se la sig.ra Letizia non deve averci parlato, con la protezione civile, a quanto sento
<jester-> LjL: un po si
<jester-> LjL: la letizia se ne è sbattuta le balle di ingaggiare mezzi a sufficenza
<LjL> a me fa incazzare di più la litigatina con quelli della provincia col risultato di non far capire a nessuno se le scuole aprivano
<LjL> godrei se tutti i presidi si mettessero d'accordo per dare un annuncio agli studenti del tipo "ci scusiamo per i disagi e le incomprensioni, ma sono state causate dai nostri governanti incompetenti"
<jester-> LjL: solo per il fatto che cambiano colore
<LjL> comunque va be', almeno sono tornato così ho potuto riavviare i floodbot
<LjL> che gioia, che felicità
<LjL> e che freddo tra l'altro
<jester-> hihihi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-09
<Myrtti> lolhelp, LjL planning a trip to Finland?
<Myrtti> abandon all ships!
<gjh> Is there a channel for ircd help?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-11
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<cprofitt> hello folks... anyone hear that can handle a cloak?
<[NikO]> cprofitt, you have already one no ?
<cprofitt> I do... but the ending of it says privatevoid
<cprofitt> I would like to get that changed to cprofitt
<cprofitt> if possible
<[NikO]> well, is more a #freenode issue i think, because you want to change your main account
<[NikO]> ( i think )
<cprofitt> I changed my main account...
<cprofitt> I asked them and they told me they could fix it, but needed an Ubuntu GC
<cprofitt> to approve it
<[NikO]> so wait here i think :)
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> pleia2, are you a GC in terms of cloaks?
<pleia2> GC?
<cprofitt> yea... I want to get my cloak fixed and he freenode ops need a Group Contact for Ubuntu to authorize the change
<cprofitt> I want it to have cprofitt at the end instead of privatevoid
<cprofitt> I think the vHost has to change and the Last addr
<cprofitt> normally I ask PriceChild but I have not seen him last night or this morning
<cprofitt> I was not sure if you had the same cow-powers or not
<cprofitt> hello nizarus
<nizarus> hello cprofitt
<[NikO]> sad away nick:/
<cp_out> sad... yes
<cprofitt> nizarus, are you a GC for Ubuntu?
<nizarus> cprofitt, GC = ?
<cprofitt> Group Contact
<cprofitt> I am trying to get my cloak adjusted
<nizarus> cprofitt, i'm loco contact but not a group contact :)
<jpds> cprofitt: You'll just have to wait till Price.Child comes back.
<cprofitt> thanks jpds
<cprofitt> I will wait...
<cprofitt> jpds, is he the only one we have?
<nizarus> for your irc cloak you need a member from irc admins
<jpds> cprofitt: As far as know, yeah, they're getting reorganized.
<cprofitt> nizarus, yep... I know PriceChild is one... but not sure of any others
<cprofitt> jpds, ok...
<jussi01> nalioth: or elkbuntu can help also
<jussi01> Im not a GC yet
<cprofitt> oh.. cool
<cprofitt> the name elkbuntu is cool
<[NikO]> jussi01, launchpad page is confuse
<jussi01> [NikO]: in what way?
<[NikO]> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<jussi01> [NikO]: yes...???
<[NikO]> i mean
<jpds> [NikO]: They still have to change the stuff with Freenode staff.
<[NikO]> ok
<cprofitt> I think he is saying that it would be nice to know the IRC nicks that we should contact
<cprofitt> but I am sure it will happen in good time
<PriceChild> cprofitt: what's up?
<cprofitt> hey PriceChild just want to get my cloak adjusted
<cprofitt> remove the privatevoid from the end and replace with cprofitt
<PriceChild> to?
<cprofitt> sorry for the problem
<cprofitt> I was not certain I wanted to change my name to real at first...
<cprofitt> but as I am spearheading LoCo things it make sense
<cprofitt> 'real world non-tech' people have trust issues with 'screen names'
<nalioth> jpds: jussi01: it will help us greatly if you can get the users launchpad page from them and have it posted here
<jpds> nalioth: I do, most of the time. :)
<[NikO]> jpds, the new bot of #ubuntu-irc :)
<jpds> [NikO]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ
<[NikO]> ahah :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-11
<miha> hello folks, "napsy" (also in this channel) sent mail about LoCoBot for #ubuntu-si (slovenian ubuntu support channel). could anyone check status, if any? much appreciated, thx.
<miha> it's been few days
<jpds> miha: Which loco bot are you refering to ubot* or locolog?
<miha> well locolog
<miha> and ubot :D
<miha> both logging and answering keywords in our language would be great
<jpds> miha: For locolog, try poking #ubuntu-eu.
<miha> thx
<jpds> Let me think what I'll need to do for ubot.
<miha> we tried our own 'ubot' but why reinventing the wheel :D
<niko> !clones
<niko> fail.
<bazhang> botclone
<jpds> *me adding a new database into one of the existing bots*
<miha> btw, if anyone is interested in java bot that reads RSS/Atom feeds, let me know
<miha> #newsjunkie for example, also on #ubuntu-si
<miha> http://petition.stopsoftwarepatents.eu/
<miha> oops sorry
<jpds> miha: How do you say: "Hi, welcome to #ubuntu-si" in Slovenian?
<miha> Živjo, dobrodošli na #ubuntu-si
<miha> if there's encoding problem
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-si, jpds said: !hi is <reply>Živjo, dobrodošli na #ubuntu-si
<miha> Zivjo, dobrodosli na #ubuntu-si
<miha> would work
<jpds> Oh, come on.
<miha> :D
<miha> jpds believe me, i'm used to *everything*. had to recode latin1 to utf8 since php can ignore charset, jdbc cant :D
<miha> and oscommerce has latin1 as default. it would be trivial if i knew that at start, but after 2 years i didnt really want to manually edit database :D
<miha> see, we use latin2
<miha> latin1 has about 3 chars different :D
<jussi01> jpds: you need to make sure you remember to make it a channel specfic factoid
<jpds> jussi01: No, I just feed it a different database.
<jussi01> oh?
 * jussi01 thought ubot4 was using the synced db
<jpds> But it has separate databases for certain loco channels.
<tsimpson> I made the database config variable channel-specific a while ago
<jpds> jussi01: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/354975/
<jussi01> yep yep...
 * jpds /msgs miha,
 * jussi01 doesnt see the difference in channel specific dbs or channel specific factoids, but meh. its really of no consequence is it
<jpds> The channel specific DBs don't have any English factoids in them.
<miha> btw, it's cool that ubuntu takes irc seriously. after all, irc is cool way for feedback. facebook/twitter leave too much personal trail :D
<miha> jpds is there a way to get list of english database? i'd try to translate
<jpds> miha: ubottu.com/
<miha> jpds ok, thx... a translation page would be feature wish though... like wikipedia, everyone tries to copy from en.wikipedia.org :D
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-si, marko-_- said: !miha is <reply> http://www.dawngrrl.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/WindowsLiveWriter/ItstrueIdonereaditonthemInternets_7FE6/fat_guy_in_girl_underwear5.jpg
<jpds> ...
<jpds> marko-_-: Please don't abuse the bot like that.
<marko-_-> yeah, i know
<marko-_-> i didn't knew
<marko-_-> i thought it was just another random bot of miha
<marko-_-> sorry.
<miha> jpds i hope we can joke a bit?
<miha> or must we be 100% serious? :D
<jussi01> miha: note on the bot usage page it says please dont submit joke factoids ;)
<jussi01> (we have enough work to do already)
<miha> jussi01 i doubt you will translate back from slovenian language and we can manage ourselves, please?
<miha> it's just short funny lines about channel regulars, they choose it
<marko-_-> you hurt my feelings miha
<tsimpson> you know this channel is logged publicly?
<marko-_-> tsimpson, it's not about this channel
<tsimpson> so any requests sent here will show up on search engines
<marko-_-> and this is bad because...?
<tsimpson> because this is not the image we would like to give to people searching for "Ubuntu IRC"
<marko-_-> so asking if we could have 5 or 6 funny (they all agree) factoids which describe channel users on our small (10 users talking at most) channel
<marko-_-> could hurt your reputation
<marko-_-> i see.
<tsimpson> when they are posted to publicly logged channels, yes
<tsimpson> and replace "your" with "ubuntu's"
<miha> you have a point, i'll move the fun to channel bot and keep ubuntu answers only
<miha> sorry to bother you
<pressenter> Good afternoob.
<pressenter> I'm an op from #ubuntu-pl and we have a problem, cause our owner hasnt been showing like 4 or 5 months now and we pretty much cant do anything.
<pressenter> Is there a way to do something with this, if we have no contact with the owner?
<jussi01> pressenter: please write email explaining the suituation to the irc council list
<pressenter> jussi01: Thanks, and do you maybe know the email whereto i can write?
<jussi01> pressenter: "Ubuntu IRC Council"  irc-council at lists.ubuntu.com
<pressenter> Ok, thank you very much.
<topyli> hm. i can't see it listed there btw
<Pici> where?
<topyli> there it is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/irc-council
<topyli> not on lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> you don't need to subscribe to send an email to the address
<Pici> Its not on the main page for some reason.  I remember poking someone about it, but looks like nothing got done about it.  The CC's list isn't there either.
<Pici> tsimpson: nor can you.
<tsimpson> Pici: nor can I what?
<jussi01> No, its not on the main page because itss a private list
<Pici> tsimpson: er, I mean random people can't subscribe to the irc-council list
<jussi01> like all of the private lists.
<topyli> to clarify, you can always send mail though
<jpds> Pici: Lists aren't publically listed by default.
<nhandler> However, I believe there is a setting to change that in the admincp for the list
<jpds> nhandler: Nope.
<topyli> it's not very secret though, you can find the address on the launchpad and wiki pages
<topyli> if you find those, that is :)
<elky> yeah. if you give a subscribe button, you'll get people try to subscribe
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-12
<einand> så johanbr
<johanbr> ja?
<einand> inte lite väl fegt att kicka/ban utan varning eller ens motivering varför
<johanbr> du blev varnad... flera gånger
<einand> jasså?
<einand> visa gärna logg
<johanbr> <johanbr> trollande får gärna göras i nån annan kanal, eller helst inte alls   <johanbr> Ge upp. Nu.
<einand> anvånde att jag ville besöka RU för flera timmar sedan
<johanbr> och de flesta förstår nog att det inte är en bra ide att säga saker som "avskum" eller "IQ 8"
<einand> absolut
<einand> är väl lite förtrött så jag råkade bara vara ärlig.
<johanbr> och du fortsatte, även efter att ha blivit utsparkad ur kanalen
<einand> förstår absolut varför jag blev kickad med, dock lite orättvist att jag var ensam isf
<einand> det inte direkt något som brukar ingå i min repotar, som hos vissa andra
<johanbr> han borde inte ha svarat, men han var inte lika otrevlig som du var
<einand> jag tror på det att man ibland måste vara otrevlig så folk kan få en möjlighet att reflektera på sitt egna betende
<einand> du kan aldrig, påstå att jag vart otrevlig mot någon annan i kanalen
<johanbr> kanske det, men #ubuntu-se är inte rätt forum för det
<johanbr> det är möjligt
<einand> iaf, anser det fullständigt rättvist att jag blev kickad, för jag var rejält otrevlig, anser det dock orättvist att jag var esnam
<johanbr> det fanns en skillnad i hur ni uppförde er
<johanbr> i alla fall rekommenderar jag att ta paus från #ubuntu-se en dag eller två, så tar jag bort ban sen
<einand> visst, respekterar din önskan även om jag finner den rejält orättvis
<johanbr> det är väl en bedömningsfråga... han har blivit utsparkad ur kanalen förut också
<einand> han är fortfarande bannad, men han bytte ircname så kom han in
<johanbr> tror inte det stämmer längre
<einand> Mon Dec 21 12:39:38 *!*mattias@*.cust.telenor.se sagan.freenode.net
<einand> ser så ut
<einand> johanbr: men iaf, jag ber om ursäkt för att jag lät min privata konflikt med r_u bubbla upp i kanalen.
<einand> och skall undvika det i framtiden
<johanbr> det låter bra
<johanbr> nu jag ska gå i alla fall...
<johanbr> *ska jag
<johanbr> god natt
<einand> Som jag sa innan, jag finner ditt straff orättvist, men jag kommer acceptera det, och hålla mig från kanalen någon dag
<johanbr> det är inte menat som straff
<johanbr> jag tror bara det är lämpligt att låta saker kylas ner lite innan du återvänder
<johanbr> annars är det risk det börjar tjafsas igen
<johanbr> hur som helst...
<johanbr> dags att gå
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-si, a35441 said: !a35441 is <reply> je len prasec.
<Madcatz> Good afternoon everybody, I have a server set up with Ubuntu 9.10 on it, I have several physical seperate hard disks, I am wondering if I can merge these all in to one gigantic partition or have when one hdd is full, move on to the next one? Having a quick scan through gparted I am unable to do so, any ideas?
<erUSUL> Madcatz: help is in #ubuntu
<Madcatz> Thanks erUSUL.
<erUSUL> np;
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-13
<crimsun> if a staffer might be kind enough to take a looksee at Gbotno's spamming ([n=nds@c-76-20-29-113.hsd1.ca.comcast.net])
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Sorry to bug you again about that issue, but ubuntulog is not logging ubuntu-motu. Is someone working on it? I reported here the issue on the 8th. Just wanted to be sure that it was the correct way to report this issue
<nhandler> fabrice_sp: Canonical runs the bot. We have no control over it. Check if an rt ticket has been filed at rt.ubuntu.com and file one if it hasn't
<fabrice_sp> nhandler, AFAIK, I don't have a user to access rt.ubuntu.com (tried with my launchpad user)
<nhandler> fabrice_sp: ubuntu/ubuntu
<fabrice_sp> nhandler, oh: thank you!
 * fabrice_sp just created case 9017 for the missing ubuntulog in ubuntu-motu
<AlanBell> ping Pici
<Philip5> Nafallo: ping!
<Philip5> Nafallo: antar du jobbar men jag tänkte kolla med dig om du tänkte mer på op-frågan eller om du kan tänka dig låta oss andra ops rösta igenom någon/några eventuellt nya ops till kanalen för att få nytt blod av aktiva? om du bara ger klartecken så ordnar jag rättigheter och sånt så slipper du lägga energi på det
<Philip5> Nafallo: något behöver nog göras i alla fall för just nu är det mer eller mindra bara 2 ops som är aktiva och håller kolla på kanalen men inte 24/7 med fördelningen
<Philip5> Nafallo: för har du inte tid med frågan så får du deligera den till oss andra ops :)
<Nafallo> Philip5: +1
<Pici> AlanBell: pong
<AlanBell> hi Pici
<AlanBell> want to talk about factoids?
<AlanBell> and bantrackertwo
<Pici> Sure.
<AlanBell> I hear some assistance could be used, not sure of the specifics but I am happy to help
<Pici> AlanBell: Do you know anything about the current bantracker?
<AlanBell> very little
<AlanBell> and what I do know doesn't relate to factoids
<Pici> Let me explain quickly what the bantracker does then.
<AlanBell> ok
<Pici> Bantracker is a supybot plugin that records channel events (kicks,bans,mutes,marks) into a sqlite database with about 100 lines of context.  There is also a web interface, but that is just some python cgi that interacts with the sqlite database and allows operators to search and comment on those events.
<AlanBell> ok, and version two is django based with a mysql back end
<Pici> Yes.
<AlanBell> I have been playing with writing a python based GUI IRC client with a desktopcouchdb back end
<AlanBell> so python IRC stuff is something I have some awareness of
<tsimpson> the bantrackertwo won't need to know anything about IRC
<AlanBell> so bantrackertwo is the front end bit, not the IRC supybot plugin then
<Pici> Yes
<tsimpson> the supybot plugin will (probably) use some sort of API or direct database access
<AlanBell> ok, so what needs doing on it, and what has it got to do with the factoids process?
<Pici> Right now its interfacing via django objects, but I'd like to eventually use some sort of api so that we aren't forced to run the supybot on the same host as the django project.
<tsimpson> I was thinking JSON would be a good base for the api
 * AlanBell likes JSON and couchdb
<Pici> What needs work is the issue tracker, a json interface to everything (actually, I have something basic for commenting, but it probably could be improved)
<Pici> I'd like to discuss tsimpson and the rest of the irc team about ideas for the factoid tracker, I have some changes that I think might make managing multi-channel factoids a lot easier.
<tsimpson> I'd be interested in any ideas on that front
<AlanBell> so having done a bzr branch of bantrackertwo how do I run it?
<tsimpson> you need python-django and an apache install
<Pici> You actually don't need apache.
<tsimpson> that's right, it has a small web server built-in
<Pici> But you'll need python-django.  I personally run from django trunk though.
<AlanBell> ok, looks like it needs some openID stuff too
<tsimpson> python-openid
<tsimpson> and you'll need to run through the .py files changing the paths where appropriate
<Pici> settings.py
<tsimpson> if it's not in a directory called "ircTrack" the imports will need changing too
<AlanBell> ./manage.py test seems to work now
 * AlanBell considers changing name to bnrubin
<Pici> :P
<Pici> tsimpson: I put together a basic proof of concept factoid project that used tagging to define what channel a factoid could be used in.  So you could have !fail tagged #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic and you woudlnt have to worry about making aliases pointing every which way
<Pici> Also I thought it would be useful to also have category tagging, so that we could have some way of bringing up say.. all the video related factoids, without using the regular search
<tsimpson> ideally, I would like to have the ability to have a "master" database and a "local" database, so loco channels could have their own database but fall back to the master one
<AlanBell> so would you want the local database to have delegated approval?
<tsimpson> also, ideally, I would like the ability to translate the factoids
<AlanBell> so a loco could approve their own factoids by the team leader or whatever
<tsimpson> AlanBell: basically the "local" database would be searched first, if no match is found the master database would be searched
<AlanBell> ok, but both databases would be on the same server presumably
<tsimpson> most likely
<AlanBell> I would think a single database would be better, that way it would be easier to collect together all versions of !fail for example
<tsimpson> we'd also need to decide if we are going to require a database server (mysql/postgresql) or use sqlite3
<AlanBell> oh, I thought that decision was already made as mysql
<AlanBell> ah, you mean for the factoid database
<Pici> django can handle most of the common standards.
 * AlanBell thinks of couchdb with !foo as the document ID
<AlanBell> then you could have all the translations and channel specific texts as attributes of the document
<tsimpson> we will not use couchdb
<tsimpson> not unless you want to write a django backend for it
<AlanBell> ok, there are a couple of python couchdb libraries, but if that all gets abstracted away by django then any database would do
<Philip5> Nafallo: betyder +1 "kör på det" eller bara att du är/var där? :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-14
<rejohn> Are there #KUbuntu ops here?
<rejohn> Help please: it seems that #kubuntu is blocking irc traffic originating from the freenode system. Specifically, i'm logged in via webchat.freenode.net, & #KUbuntu won't let me log into htat channel. Who can correct that, by enabling freenode's own webchat into #kubuntu?
<rejohn> Is there a log scan tool that can list the dates someone was in a particular channel, such as #ubuntu, or #kubuntu?
<m4v> rejohn: nope, other than google or download the logs yourself and grep them
<elky> m4v, yes, he's already been told that in -ops :)
<elky> he's asking in lots of places it seems
<m4v> he should get lots of replies then.
<elky> rejohn, and no, kubuntu isn't blocking freenode. read the contents of the channel you get directed to. also read the freenode policies -- specifically the bit that says *ban evasion* will get you in lots of trouble.
<elky> there are freenode staff both here and #ubuntu-ops who can see what you are doing.
<Bill9> Enter text here...Hi. Am I in the right place to ask dumb questions about Ubuntu 8.04 LTS? If not, can someone direct me to a better place?
<Bill9> Am I in the right place to ask dumb questions about Ubuntu 8.04LTS? If not, can someone direct me to a better place?
<nhandler> Bill9: Try #ubuntu for support
<Bill9> thanks.
<ara> Hello all, can I get a cloak for my nick
<jussi01> ara: could you also grab your lp ul for me?
<jussi01> url
<ara> jussi01, https://launchpad.net/~apulido
<jussi01> Could a staff member please cloak ara with a ubuntu/member cloak?  thanks.
<jussi01> nhandler: nalioth niko^^
<erUSUL> Someone knows where is a good place to report a problem with the CoC signing process in launchpad ?
<erUSUL> s/someone/anyone/
<tsimpson> erUSUL: #launchpad
<Pici> erUSUL: #launchpad or #ubuntu-community-team may be able to help triage
<erUSUL> ok will try; basically the fact the keyserver.ubuntu.com have been dwon for weeks (months) makes impossible to upload new CoC as launchpad is anable to find the keys :(
<erUSUL> unable*
<erUSUL> the dcc flooding keeps going .... :(
<erUSUL> no response in either channel. will look for a mailing list ...
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, Rascal999 said: !(n & (n-1)) is !5 right?
<ubot4> In ubot4, napsy said: !offtopic is <reply> Kanal #ubuntu-si služi kot pomoč uporabnikom sistema Ubuntu in za podobne tematske pogovore. Za splošen pogovor se pridružite kanalu #ubuntu-si-offtopic
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-17
<MTecknology> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-10
<nigelb> Hey, spam/troll in #ubuntu-motu
<AlanBell> someone want to show Quex01 the door from #ubuntu-community-team
<popey> AlanBell: it's been mentioned in -ops
<popey> sadly we dont have many ops in -community-team
<nigelb> AlanBell: Far too few people have access, I noticed only now.
<DJones> There was a mention of that nick at 17:24 in #freenode yesterday saying they'd been trolling two channels
<DJones> Requesting that they were klined, I guess freenode weren't able to deal with it
<nigelb> They trolled -motu earlier
<nigelb> topyli: Thanks.
<topyli> cheers
<DJones> popey: Just looking at the scrollback for freenode, I noted ferb asking how to get voice in #defocus instantly :)
<popey> yeah
<Myrtti> I was looking at that when it happened
<Myrtti> do you have him banned by hostmask?
<Myrtti> was worried he'd realise the usability of a hostmask
<Myrtti> cloak
<Myrtti> damn my quick fingers
<DJones> I thought that when somebody suggested he get a cloak, I had visions of him re-appearing
<popey> thats ban evasion surely?
<Myrtti> yup
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, andol said: !nafallo is <reply>Duger som Barre-substitut.
<jpds> Who's Barre?
<Nafallo> a sysadmin
<Myrtti> ahem.
<guntbert> yes?
<Myrtti> fun times at #freenode
<jpds> Myrtti: Should we ban-forward all of #ubuntu there then?
<Myrtti> that would be so much fun my brain would implode
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-11
<Tm_T> headsup: Futee is spamming
<nigelb> Myrtti: um, qxe01 has been banned from -motu and -community-team over the past 2 days.
<nigelb> well, Quex01, butmeh
 * nigelb hugs Tm_T 
<Myrtti> nigelb: in the past the guidelines for ops include the mention that blanket preventive bans aren't a good idea
<nigelb> Myrtti: Ah, so one gets a chance to redeem yourself in another channel?
<nigelb> well, sort of.
<Myrtti> kind of yes
<nigelb> ok :)
<Myrtti> I personally can see the benefits of both preventive bans and not doing them, but anyway
<Myrtti> "assume good faith"
<nigelb> :)
<Tm_T> that exactly
<Myrtti> besides, I personally am not on motu or ct channels so I've not witnessed the disruptive behaviour first hand, and I've been an op too long and grown sceptic to trust anything else than own experience...
<Myrtti> sad but true
<Tm_T> also different channels have a bit different limits
<nigelb> Interesting to see it from the ops point of view.
<Tm_T> also it's better to have a clear reason to ban instead of just "because he's so elsewhere"
<Myrtti> otoh, I've seem to develop a looooooong time memory of nicknames that have shown disruptive behaviour in the past
<Myrtti> irc pattern memory too
<Myrtti> "hola" and "ciao" were/are usually followed by certain behaviour
<nigelb> Myrtti: Now I know you've been an OP /really/ long :)
<Tm_T> hi k1l
<k1l> hi
<Myrtti> well atleast guadalinex is fixed now
<Tm_T> <3
<Myrtti> I've been in IRC way too long to be honest
<Tm_T> I have that feeling every day
<Tm_T> and I have only been around a bit less than a decade
<Myrtti> 15 years for me...
 * nigelb gulps
<Myrtti> which is more or less half my life.
<nigelb> I've known about IRC for like only 2 years.
<Tm_T> lack of internet connection saved my youth
<Tm_T> ...from irc that is
<Myrtti> the magic of Trumpet Winsock and 16-bit mirc
<Tm_T> but then, in last millenia we had these "suomi24 chat rooms" (;)
<Myrtti> ah, fun times. Being young and bored, I used to troll them acting as a teenage girl.
<Myrtti> spot the irony.
<Tm_T> I did that too
<Myrtti> (at that time I was already heavily addicted to IRC)
<Myrtti> the dark underbelly of becoming an op...
<topyli> i didn't have internet (not that anyone else did) so instead i spent my time in tour buses doing the same thing: having the same conversation with the same people every night
<elky> Myrtti, next you'll fess about botnets
<Myrtti> that I never did
<Myrtti> IRC is too holy to mess with
<Myrtti> webchats on the otherhand are pits of trollitude
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Tm_T> that
<nigelb> Myrtti: You trolled 'acting' as a teenage girl?
<Myrtti> nigelb: I see you spotted the irony ;-)
<nigelb> Ah. Ahhh.
<nigelb> Doh. I should learn to read better.
<popey> \o/ trumpet winsock!
<popey> that is all.
<Tm_T> sock win! \ o/
<Tm_T> elky: bit strange that he is banned in channel where haven't done anything and where he did, he's not banned
 * Tm_T found some logs
<Tm_T> anyway, off
<elky> Tm_T, if it's jungli then it is warranted. that he asked for baz is an indicator of that
<elky> also realname has been used by jungli before
<elky> jungli!~John-Smit@122.161.15.51 <-- for example
<elky> popey, you were right first guess ;)
<popey> :)
<DJones> elky: Are you around?
<Myrtti> gone to sleep, hopefully
<DJones> Myrtti: Are you ok for a pm while she's not around
<Myrtti> sure
<Hammer_99> teclear @ Teclea: @Hammer_99 Para Mi Lista De: 20,449 Archivos ¤ (16.34Gb) Slots Libres: 2/2 ¤ En Espera: 0 ¤  Velocidad: 0cps ¤ Slot Libre En: AHORA ¤ Envíos: 0 ¤ Lista: 05/01/2011 ¤ Usando DragonServe 2.0
<m4v> Hammer_99: sorry... what?
<emonkey> looks like a p2p status for me ... bot?
<m4v> it is
<Myrtti> do I even want to know
<Hammer_99> teclear @ Teclea: @Hammer_99 Para Mi Lista De: 20,449 Archivos ¤ (16.34Gb) Slots Libres: 2/2 ¤ En Espera: 0 ¤  Velocidad: 0cps ¤ Slot Libre En: AHORA ¤ Envíos: 0 ¤ Lista: 05/01/2011 ¤ Usando DragonServe 2.0
<Myrtti> hmmm....
<Myrtti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<m4v> Hammer_99: please disable whatever script you're using...
<Myrtti> ~help
<Myrtti> %help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myrtti> one down...
<Myrtti> I suppose it is possible it can't be triggered
<Hammer_99> teclear @ Teclea: @Hammer_99 Para Mi Lista De: 20,449 Archivos ¤ (16.34Gb) Slots Libres: 2/2 ¤ En Espera: 0 ¤  Velocidad: 0cps ¤ Slot Libre En: AHORA ¤ Envíos: 0 ¤ Lista: 05/01/2011 ¤ Usando DragonServe 2.0
<m4v> Myrtti: actually the trigger is @Hammer_99 but I'm not sure if I want to use it
<DJones> I was just about to suggest that, I've seen similar scripts used on undernet
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> ♥
<rww> Great, now I have Dr. Horrible quotes stuck in my head.
<Myrtti> rww: here, listen to Ice Cream and Cake-song.
<Myrtti> that' helps.
<rww> I'll take your word for it ;P
<Myrtti> and topylis
<Myrtti> I infected him with it this morning
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-12
<yro_anjos> Boa noite a todos!
<Tm_T> headsup: [Bianca] is spamming
<Tm_T> and K-lined
<mahi> hi1
<Tm_T> hello
<mahi> I have a problem with programing
<mahi> I have a project with PHP language. can you lelp me?
<mahi> please help me!
<Tm_T> this is not a support channel, you might like to ask in ##php (or what it was)
<mahi> thanks.
<yofel> hi! the wiki page says to ask here for an ubuntu member irc cloak https://launchpad.net/~yofel
<Pici> w/ii yofel
<Pici> oops
<yofel> hi Pici
<Pici> yofel: hiya.  Just a moment.
<Pici> yofel: Just looking for a freenode staffer to turn the cloak on.
<evilNiko> Pici: o/
<Pici> evilNiko: hiya
<Pici> evilNiko: Would you mind granting yofel an ubuntu/member/yofel cloak?
<evilNiko> sure
<evilNiko> yofel: congrats ! Pici, done :)
<Pici> evilNiko, marienz: Thanks ;)
<Pici> yofel: Congrats!
<yofel> Pici, evilNiko: Thanks! have a nice day
<maxb> Hello, where do I file a bug on ubot5 ?
<maxb> (Should use launchpad.net, not use edge.launchpad.net)
<rww> do they all do it, or just ubot5?
<m4v> maxb: what's the bug?
<rww> some people dislike edge, I guess.
<maxb> edge.launchpad.net is officially deprecated and in phased obsolescence
<rww> I wonder whether Canonical'll decide that breaking established URLs is a good idea again.
<rww> one would hope they learned from the last time
<maxb> It's not being broken, but it is being served by a pool of servers that will be shrunk as possible to minimally meet the load
<rww> meh. sane thing to do would be to redirect edge.launchpad.net to launchpad.net with CNAME.
<m4v> maxb: anyway, what bug are we talking about?
<maxb> That ubot5 should s/edge.launchpad.net/launchpad.net/ in its source code/config
<maxb> Such that it hits the main production platform, not the deprecated compatibility one
<m4v> where is that? I can't seem to find the place you're referring to
<m4v> maxb: I don't see any "edge.launchpad.net" in the source code, so I'm not sure what you mean.
<m4v> maxb: anyway, for answer your original question, you can fill bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<m4v> launchpad is in read-only mode atm though
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-13
<phillw> hiyas, is there anyone about who can have a look at the channel flags for two newly created rooms under the accessibility team?
 * phillw pokes evilNiko
<m4v> what you mean by "look at the channel flags" and what channels are those?
<m4v> err, what do you mean*
<phillw> m4v: I honestly do not know, one of the support guys was trying to get divert set up from the ## room, and restrict access to the dev one. He seems to have a made a royal mess up of it.
<m4v> ok, so what channels?
<phillw> I do not know enough of channel flags to reset the rooms back to their original status.
<phillw> ##speechcontrol should be forwarding to #ubuntu-speechcontrol and #ubuntu-speechcontrol-devs should be invite only.
 * rww looks
<m4v> phillw: looks like the forward is set backwards, and you need to set +F in the target channel
<rww> you don't need +F in the target channel. just op up in both channels.
<m4v> ok, then...
<m4v> phillw: /msg chanserv set ##speechcontrol mlock +if #ubuntu-speechcontrol
 * nhandler took care of it
<m4v> phillw: /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-speechcontrol mlock +cnt
<tsimpson> jpds: make sure you pull the last commit to lp:ubuntu-bots (221) to fix Bugtracker
<IAmNotThatGuy> Help needed in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<IAmNotThatGuy> One guy is using profane language
<erUSUL> call !ops ?
<ubot2> IAmNotThatGuy called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners-team ()
<IAmNotThatGuy> I know they are away
<IAmNotThatGuy> please help
<IAmNotThatGuy> he really is trolling
<erUSUL>  i am not op there can't do anything, sorry
<DJones> If there's nobody from the normal channel ops there, it looks like freenode staff have access
<IAmNotThatGuy> yeah I am there
<erUSUL> yes and irccouncil
<DJones> + IRC Council also has access
<ubot4> DJones: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> IAmNotThatGuy: already sorted out?
<IAmNotThatGuy> erUSUL, got help =]
<erUSUL> good
<maqtanim> hi ! can anyone here help me with the cloaks?
<maqtanim> I am a new member of ubuntu
<IAmNotThatGuy> maqtanim, please post your launchpad account link here and wait for the ops to see your request
<maqtanim> my LP is https://launchpad.net/~adnan.quaium
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<maqtanim> ubottu, I already have registered my nick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maqtanim> erUSUL , I already have registered my nick
<erUSUL> maqtanim: just making sure everything is ok ;)
<maqtanim> :)
<tsimpson> maqtanim: would ubuntu/member/maqtanim be ok, or do you want something else?
<maqtanim> tsimpson, that would be great!
<maqtanim> :)
<tsimpson> let me find someone to activate that
<maqtanim> thanks
<maqtanim> :)
<tsimpson> * maqtanim (~maq@ubuntu/member/maqtanim) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<tsimpson> you
<tsimpson> *you're all set
<maqtanim> thanks tsimpson :)
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<serfus> any reason locobot_1 came back to #ubuntu-il ? thought the locobots past away
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> serfus: considering it's log bot, I suppose it should be there
<Tm_T> although, log bots arent listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<serfus> Tm_T, but we have now the new ubuntulog logging bot
<serfus> i thought it should have replace the locobots
<Tm_T> hmm, right
<Tm_T> didn't notice that
<serfus> a couple of weeks ago someone here told me that they are going down in a couple of days
<serfus> don't remember who was it
<Tm_T> ye, no need for two log bots
<Tm_T> jussi: tsimpson: locobot_1 in channels
<Tm_T> it's in our channel too
<serfus> iirc jpds is the one to contact
<jpds> No.
<serfus> okay, sorry
<jpds> Apology accepted.
<serfus> :)
<jpds> Tm_T: locobot guys hang out in #ubuntu-eu.
<jussi> just ban them.
<jussi> serfus: see above
<serfus> ok, will do. thanks jussi
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-14
<niko> with my ubuntu/member hat, i guess we should remove $a:i5noc *!*Ricky@203.184.32.*
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-15
<elky> niko, why?
<elky> niko, you know who that targets, yeah?
<elky> i'd change it to his nick rather than the current ambiguous string
<phillw1> nhandler are you about?
<nigelb> phillw: nhandler is going to be away for a few days
<phillw> nigelb thanks... I *think* MichaelH has got it sorted for me, It's just that Nathan is one of my ex-mentors from UBT so he's easier to chat to :)
<nigelb> phillw: :)
<MichealH> phillw: Just ask me for help :)
<MichealH> I knwo quite a bit of IRC :D
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-16
<Tm_T> guntbert: thanks for the headsup
<guntbert> Tm_T: you're welcome :-)
<guntbert> its easy when the only contribution of someone is "lol" :-)
<peppe84> Hi, is possible to have an ubuntu cloak for this my irc registred account? this is my LP profile http://tinyurl.com/4veol8q
<peppe84> tsimpson, Pici I can talk with you for this?
<jussi> peppe84: just a moment please
<peppe84> yep
<jussi> Could get a staff member to cloak peppe84 with an /ubuntu/member cloak?
<jussi> peppe84: now we wait for a freenode staffer :)
<peppe84> yes :-)
<Tm_T> while we wait, coffee anyone?
<peppe84> Tm_T, sure :-D
<tsimpson> VorTechS, marienz, mquin, tomaw: ping ^
 * marienz is pinged
<marienz> peppe84: can you please set a valid email address first (/msg nickserv help set email)?
<peppe84> marienz, ops. now is ok
<peppe84> sorry
<marienz> you are now cloaked
<peppe84> thanks :-)
<DJones> Does anybody know of an IRC client preinstalled on a livecd that uses "drt" + a random number sequence as the nick by default that would join the #ubuntu-* channels by default, or would that be something the user would have to physically change, it could be an unsupported ubuntu variant, I'm putting a record of some logs together & wondered if it could be a "known" variant/version
<rww> DJones: I've never seen that, and I've been around for a while on #ubuntu.
<DJones> rww: Thanks, I didn't think so either, but just worth asking the question
<rww> DJones: although after some log grepping... we've had two users in #ubuntu with that pattern of nick, and they both came from the same ISP and IP range.
<DJones> rww: Its probably the same user, happened over the last couple of days
<rww> indeed
<AlanBell> popey: I spy phineas I think
<popey> yeah, i suspected that early on
<popey> gonna give benefit of doubt for now
<popey> as I am bored
<DJones> Its in his ident
<DJones>  extra  | Phineas
<popey> lol
<DJones> from /whois
<DJones> Doh!
<popey> thanks chaps
<popey> here we go
<popey> someone new to irc would know to come to #ubuntu-irc when kicked from #ubuntu-uk eh Garzooka ?
<popey> dont even bother to waste anyones time again.
<Garzooka> guys I may use the same pc but I am not the same person, its called multiple users
<popey> forget it
<DJones> Garzooka: Have you developed a sister now?
<Garzooka> well my friend told me that when in dout come here
<rww> Any objections to a +q?
<DJones> Feel free
<m4v> no
<popey> no
<DJones> Thanks
<rww> I think we have better things to do that go over that again :(
 * m4v watches the rain outside
 * popey watches Doctor Who
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-09
<elky> AlanBell, they seem to find their own way there. many of them speak english with cyrillic rather than latin anyway. The lithuanians find their way there too afaik.
<vibhav> According to my scedule , I will be absent in the next Asian reigonal board meeting , Is there any way I can apply for membership OFFLINE?
<vibhav> Also the timings of other boards are far beyoond my reach
<vibhav> Sorry for quitting
<vibhav> Connection loss
<vibhav> So?
<pangolin> vibhav, you can wait until the next meeting if you are unable to attend.
<vibhav> aww man
<vibhav> what if i can use a bot?
<vibhav> Get it authorized?
<vibhav> sorry gotta go
<Tm_T> vibhav: no bot can help you for the meeting
<vibhav> Could I get somebody to represent myself?
<Tm_T> no I don't think so
<vibhav> :(
<Vibhav> So?
<Vibhav> sorry for frequent disconects
<pleia2> Vibhav: email the mailing list linked on the meeting agenda page and they board will see what they can do for you
<pleia2> but people will just wait until the next one if they can't attend one month
<pangolin> How is a bot supposed to answer questions that will be asked?
<pangolin> pleia2: is it normal  for an email to the membership board to be held?
<pangolin> yes, yes it is.
 * pangolin learns to read all the words on  wiki pages.
<AlanBell> hi staff can we have an ubuntu/member/beuno cloak for beuno please
<christel> yessir
<christel> cloak set, AlanBell, beuno
<jussi> ooh christel is doing cloaks! nice!
<beuno> thank you christel!
<christel> (after attempting to cloak bueno because my brain automagically attempted to "correct" your nick)
 * christel tickles jussi 
<christel> beuno: np
<k1l> "you are spelling your nick wrong" :)
<jussi> christel: no baby still :/
<christel> aw! slow baby is slow!
<beuno> yes, whoever is bueno must get a lot of confusing messages
<christel> jussi: how many days overdue? 3? -- he must be enjoying himself where he is currently :)
<jussi> christel: he? Ive no idea what it is... how do you know? :D
<christel> psychic!
<christel> (i bet it will turn out to be a girl now)
<k1l> because she is late? :)
<christel> hehe because i am always wrong :(
<Tm_T> jussi: my bet is it's a baby
<Pici> :O
<Tm_T> I would have bet something else, but I haven't had my afternoon coffee yet
<Pici> Tm_T: a jawa?
<Tm_T> (:)
<jussi> nah, its a jabawokki
<Pici> snicker-snack
<christel> and jussi wanted a puppy :(
<jussi> christel: nah, definately no puppies. more sheep though :D
<christel> hehe
<AlanBell> thanks christel
<christel> pleasure
<Tm_T> bueno
<DJones> Who is the best person to mention a change needed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot It mentions free recovery disks from Neosmart Technologies, looking at their website, they now make a $9 charge to cover the cost of licencing fees with MS
<DJones> The link to the change is http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/ with details of the licencing change at http://neosmart.net/blog/2011/windows-recovery-discs-updated-reinstated/
<Myrtti> DJones: AFAIK that is pulled from the wiki to some degree, so check that the Wiki page is clean and then poke ... hum... documentation team?
<DJones> Myrtti: I get the option to edit the page, but didn't want to change it in case it came from somewhere else, but just seems to be fixed text
<DJones> plus with it being the help.ubuntu.com, I was working on the idea that it should be changed by somebody officially in case it needed documenting anywhere else, will have a look round anyway
<DJones> Mentioned it in #ubuntu-doc anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-10
<PerfM> hahahaha sweet
<Vibhav> I sent a mail to the ubuntu membership board
<Vibhav> They havent replied yet
<Tm_T> Vibhav: patience is all you need (:
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-11
<sagaci> hi, I'd like to request an ubuntu member cloak, I currently have an "active" pdpc donation but I'm fine to drop that -- https://launchpad.net/~jpickett
<ts2> AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat ^
<AlanBell> hi sagaci
<sagaci> hi AlanBell
<Tm_T> AlanBell: say +1 for sagaci's cloak request (;
<AlanBell> ok, so /ubuntu/member/sagaci then
<sagaci> that's fine
<AlanBell> staff, can we get an /ubuntu/member/sagaci cloak for sagaci please
<christel> i am contemplating it
<christel> oh go on then
<christel> cloak set, sagaci & AlanBell
<christel> :)
<AlanBell> thanks christel :)
<christel> np :)
<Unit193> Congrats, sagaci
<sagaci> thanks christel AlanBell Unit193
<christel> no problem :)
<tech936> hey
<Pici> Hi.
<tech936> how are you
<Pici> Okay. Can we help you with anything?
<tech936> yeah i actually wanted to ask something is a private chat ok with you?
<Pici> Sure.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-13
<Unit193> #k bots are being "funny" again
<pangolin> thanks Unit193 I restarted them.
<Unit193> Thank you, noticed
<Unit193> Seems they may be doing it again over in #k
<k1l> hey guys. in the german #ubuntu-de channel we had the old logbot with logs at  logs.ubuntu-eu.org . now its the new logbot with logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com. but now users ask what happend with the old logs. can them be merged to the irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<ts2> k1l: probably not, but you'd want to contact rt@ubuntu.com to request that
<k1l> thanks, thats got on my todo :)
<trinitas> mm..
<trinitas> quick, some one un-ban me from #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> why?
<trinitas> I got an urgent questino that I'd be ridicule elsewhere
<Myrtti> lets hear it then
<pangolin> feel free to ask here
<trinitas> ok :/
<trinitas> I case I have a daughter, dunno which name to pick for her, Kalinka or Katyusha.
<trinitas> I am torn.
<pangolin> really not a Ubuntu related question.
<pleia2> certainly not related to getting women more involved with contributing to ubuntu
<Pici> There are a number of offtopic channels that might be better for your question.
<pleia2> you continue to prove that you have nothing of value to give to the project and want to continue insulting us with off-topic and strange questions, you won't be unbanned at this time
<pangolin> also, please stop asking us to unban you from #ubuntu-women
<trinitas> pangolin: contrary to your believe, idling is allowed here. I was told that.
<trinitas> and 2 years is brutal, tbh.
<pangolin> I said nothing about you idling in this channel
<pangolin> and it was 3 years
<pangolin> minimum
<trinitas> Pici: which channels?
<Pici> trinitas: #ubuntu-offtopic, but keep in mind that our channel guidelines apply there too.
<trinitas> amma check it out
<trinitas> pleia2: you have a bizarre concept of insult.
<trinitas> Pici: can I msg u??
<Pici> trinitas: yes
<qermit> hi, we have a lot of spam on #ubuntu-pl. I've banned some network ranges. should i do something more?
<Myrtti> looks like they're hitting #ubuntu now
<Myrtti> nicknames?
<qermit> i need to do backlog from my irc window
<Myrtti> the k**** would be one...?
<qermit> ok, some more spam
<qermit> this should work beter /mode +q $~a
<k1l> qermit: maybe ask the staff in #freenode for help
<pangolin> they sent him here
<qermit> k1l: they send me here
<k1l> ahh k. then sorry to interrupt :)
<qermit> no problem
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-14
<Unit193> Think the bots are having fun yet again
<Unit193> Should I even bother to say something about floodbots again?
<Unit193> pangolin: Thanks for poking them :)
<pangolin> :)
<Unit193> I don't even....
<bkerensa> heh
<EvilResistance> when's the next irc council meeting?  and are those meetings public?
<k1l> EvilResistance: yep. there should be a link at the wiki page
<pleia2> EvilResistance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<k1l> (link is in the topic)
<pleia2> and meetings are always in #ubuntu-meeting (public and logged)
<topyli> you can also study minutes from the past meetings and get an idea what they tend to be about
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-15
<jokerdino> hey guys, the irc channel for my loco team does not have an op currently. the only op (amachi that is) hasn't been there for quite some time. can something be done about this ?
<jokerdino> the channel is #ubuntu-tam
<pangolin> jokerdino: try asking in #ubuntu-locoteams and see if they can help you out.
<jokerdino> hm ok moving there.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-07
<zequence> Hello. I'd like to get a cloak for my nick. My launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~zequence
<Fuchs> zequence: hi, just wait for an IRC Council member to confirm to us, please :)
<zequence> Fuchs: alright :)
<JoseeAntonioR> zequence: everything looks fine on the Ubuntu side, just waiting for official approval
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC, please take a look above
<Pici> Fuchs: could you please provide an ubuntu/member zequence cloak for zequence ?
<Pici> zequence: congrats on membership :)
<zequence> Pici: Thanks.
<Fuchs> Pici: sure, there you go
<Fuchs> zequence: congratulations :)
<Fuchs> Pici: can you please provide me with a pony?
<Pici> I'm fresh out, sorry :(
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: do you have any unicorns left?
<Pici> They're busy keeping my django projects working ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :(
<Pinkpony> Fuchs: am I too late?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll just take a Pinkpony as I can't seem to get a unicorn
<Tm_T> JoseeAntonioR: see more closely
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: I know, I looked the cloak before highlighting :)
<Tm_T> 1019.04 -!- Pinkpony is "Pink unicorn pony"
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: oh!
<JoseeAntonioR> then, I'm getting a unicorn
<JoseeAntonioR> Tm_T: can you ship it here, or just send it in your yatch?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll send the yatch back
<Pinkpony> JoseeAntonioR: I'm for Fuchs and Fuchs only
<Tm_T> oh my...
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh
 * JoseeAntonioR heads out to bed, 3:30am over here
<Fuchs> awww, a Pinkpony <3
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-08
<stokachu> Hi, may i get an ubuntu cloak? https://launchpad.net/~adam-stokes
<stgraber> hey there
<stgraber> it's been on my todo for a while but I finally found a spare cycle for it :)
<Myrtti> stgraber: what is?
<stgraber> I've been running queuebot in #ubuntu-release, #ubuntu-testing and a few other IRC channels for the past year or so
<Myrtti> ah
<stgraber> I now finally registered an account for it. Can I get a bot cloak for it?
<stgraber> account is "queuebot", so ubuntu/bot/queuebot would make the most sense I guess
<k1l> stokachu: looks good for me. just wait for some IIRC member to accept
<stokachu> k1l: thank you
<Pici> stokachu: oh, here you are.  This normally would replace your canonical cloak, is that what you want?
<stokachu> Pici: yes please
<stokachu> Pici: sorry i saw this channel after i pinged you
<Pici> stokachu: I just tabbed over to IRC, so no worries.
 * Myrtti waits with baited breath
<f> oh, a Myrtti
 * f cuddles and puts his cloaking device aside
<Pici> f: perfect timing.
<f> Pici: see #freenode, I don't want to steal Myrttis job :p
<Pici> f: Could you please setup stokachu with an ubuntu/member/stokachu cloak?
<Myrtti> you're welcome
<Pici> Myrtti: somehow I forgot you were staff. sorry :/
<Myrtti> np
<f> Pici: there is also a bot cloak request, don't know how you handle these, stgraber
<stokachu> awesome thanks everyone
<Pici> stgraber: let me jump through some documentation hoops first and then we can get that setup.
<Pici> I've seen it around for a while so I think its a no-brainer for an ubuntu bot cloak.
<stgraber> Pici: No rush, I just figured it'd be good for a bot run by the release team to actually follow the policy and get a bot cloak ;)
<Pici> Myrtti: If you're still around, could you please cloak queuebot with ubuntu/bot/queuebot please?
<f> if she's not then I will
<Myrtti> done
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Pici> stgraber: all set :)
<stgraber> Pici: thanks
<stgraber> Myrtti: and to you too
<Myrtti> your welcome
 * f gives Myrtti a cookie <3
<Myrtti> you're even
<Myrtti> my Englsih is fail
<f> *English
<f> *hides
<f> *
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> talking about english, am I only one who hear scottish and indian english pronounciation somewhat similar
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-09
<Gwaihir> quick question: if I need the meeting bot in a channel that does not have it, how can I do?
<Unit193> If it is Ubuntu related, normally you ask AlanBell.
<AlanBell> what channel?
<Gwaihir> AlanBell, an Italian channel
<Gwaihir> #ubuntu-it-meeting
<Gwaihir> the Italian logged meeting channel
<AlanBell> is it there now?
<Gwaihir> yep, it is always there
<AlanBell> I mean the bot, I just asked it to join
<Gwaihir> oh, yeah
<AlanBell> :)
<Gwaihir> saw it now
<Gwaihir> :-)
<Gwaihir> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-11
<abooodelmousa> any arab ?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-12
<fego> \/7
<XtremeWiz> Hi
<XtremeWiz> Is this where to ask for getting an ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> yup
<XtremeWiz> Okay, to whom do I ask?
<XtremeWiz> https://launchpad.net/~amalmurali47
<XtremeWiz> This is my launchpad profile
<Myrtti> you're not a Ubuntu member?
<XtremeWiz> member?
<XtremeWiz> What do you mean?
<XtremeWiz> Myrtti: do I need to register an openPGP key adn sign the code of conduct?
<Myrtti> well that's a start, but you need a bit more than that
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-06
<popey> Is there a document somewhere which explains in english "How to forward one channel to another"?
<Myrtti> hold on, let me look
<popey> I found some lists of flags on freenode pages but nothing that gave "do this, now this"
<Myrtti> "The suffix $#channel can be appended to any of the above ban masks to cause a user to be forwarded to #channel. The ban setter will only be able to set this ban if they are an op in #channel, or if #channel has channel mode +F set. In this case, in all situations where the user would previously have been told they could not join, they will instead join the channel named in the ban mask and be sent a 470 numeric describing the forward."
<Myrtti> so, either set the receiving channel as +F, or op up there first
<popey> I am opped in source (#ubuntu-uk-podcast) and desitination (#uupc)
<popey> I didn't realise it had to be "ban forward"?
<popey> I thought just "forward"
<Myrtti> /mode #channel1 +if #channel2
<Myrtti> "forward on uninvited"
<Pricey> +f only takes effect if you were unable to join "for some ok reason", e.g. +i, +r etc.
<Pricey> You'll probably want to mlock these so that they aren't lost when the channel empties. /msg chanserv help set mlock
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> was just getting there, thanks Pricey
<popey> see, this is why i asked for documentation
<Pricey> Also, be careful not to confus channel MODES with chanserv FLAGS... it gets confusing
<popey> having an interactive conversation telling me about mlock isn't documentation ☻
<Pricey> popey: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml /msg chanserv help set mlock
<popey> it does indeed get confusing
<popey> yeah, i found that page
<popey> its not a friendly page for answering the question I had
<popey> "here, read about every single flag and mode first"
<Myrtti> but that's what the staff members are here for, to answer questions ♥
<popey> well indeed. sorry to take your time.
<Pricey> ctrl+f for 'forward', find the +f cmode, read: "This mode takes one parameter, a channel name. Users who cannot join the channel (because of +i, +j, +r, etc.) are instead sent to the channel given in +f. For example, /mode #channel1 +if #channel2"
<popey> yes. which I did
<Myrtti> I've got a day off per Epiphany, so I've got time :-)
<popey> and it didnt work
<popey> hence me asking
 * AlanBell nods, it kinda works unless chanserv does the mlock thing
<popey> so I set +if, and now if I join #ubuntu-uk-podcast I dont get forwarded
<Pricey> popey: Mind us joining to look?
<popey> knock yourself out
<Pricey> 11:10:13 [freenode] -!- mode/#ubuntu-uk-podcast [+cnstf]
<AlanBell> no, you can't set +i because chanserv sets it back to -i
<Pricey> Yep, no 'i'.
<AlanBell> because of mlock
<AlanBell> 11:05 -!- mode/#ubuntu-uk-podcast [+if #uupc] by popey
<AlanBell> 11:05 -!- mode/#ubuntu-uk-podcast [-i] by ChanServ
<Pricey> Something like  /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-uk-podcast mlock +imnstf #somewhereelse
<popey> 11:11:40 <popey> set #ubuntu-uk-podcast mlock +imnstf #uupc
<popey> 11:11:40 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this command.
<Pricey> Do you have +s in #uupc?
<popey> 11:12:28 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 1     popey                  +AFRfiorstv [modified ? ago]
<Pricey> Are you currently op in both channels?
<popey> yes
<Pricey> Do you have +s in #ubuntu-uk-podcast ?
<popey> 11:15:30 <popey> flags #ubuntu-uk-podcast
<popey> 11:15:30 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Pricey> Bah I didn't even read your chanserv error... yeah you need +s in the first.
<popey> ☹
<popey> Ok, I'm stuck now, I don't understand what the problem is and what to do.
<Pricey> Someone with +fs or +F on #ubuntu-uk-podcast's access list needs to give you +s.
<popey> how do I see who has that?
<AlanBell> cied
<Pricey>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-uk-podcast list
<Pricey> Or you can ask AlanBell to be a brute and tell me to give it to you.
<AlanBell> cied isn't about, and popey is entirely the right person for this, so yes, Pricey can you +F popey in #ubuntu-uk-podcast please
<Pricey> AlanBell: Could you identify to your personal account please?
 * AlanBell is me
<Pricey> Done. popey try "set #ubuntu-uk-podcast mlock +imnstf #uupc" again
<popey> 11:20:48 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- The MLOCK for #ubuntu-uk-podcast has been set to +imnstf.
<popey> \o/
<popey> That worked, many thanks Myrtti AlanBell Pricey
 * AlanBell decides to write this down somewhere
<popey> so now do I boot everyone from the channel?
<popey> or just wait and let them organically move over?
<Pricey> popey: They aren't guarunteed to rejoin the new channel.
<Pricey> popey: I would ask them all to move over...
<popey> ok, thank you.
<Pricey> I gave you +imnstf earlier... that's quite a few modes including blocking all messages, invite only, forwarding, topic lock etc.
<Pricey> The +m for blocking all messages discourages people hanging on until their connection dies as they can't say anything so might as well move over.
<popey> oh of course. neat
<Myrtti> BUGGER OFF YOU NITWITS
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> :-D
<popey> :D
<Pricey> popey: If you want, you could kick them all (more likely to trigger auto rejoin) or use chanserv's clear users. But that's messy.
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels is fairly reasonable now, I added the +F or +s bit
<popey> nice one.
<popey> I'll leave it for now.
<Pricey> popey: If you don't want cied to come along later and undo this, /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-uk-podcast cied -*
<Pricey> or just -Fs
<AlanBell> heh
<Pricey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels is less a wall of text now
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Pricey
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-08
<MooDoo> morning all
<Dextro> !ops
<Dextro> WHAT THE FUCK
<Fuchs> beg your pardon?
<Dextro> why can i call !ops
<Dextro> ask ljl
<hggdh> Dextro: I did not know missionaries swear. I think I will not repent anymore
<TheLordOfTime> um... what?
<TheLordOfTime> oops sorry wrong channel
 * TheLordOfTime kicks his laptop touchpad
<Go|dfish_> What are the benefits of getting an abortion
<Go|dfish_> What are the benefits of getting an abortion
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-09
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Go|dfish_> Pici: !ops
<Go|dfish_> איך לעזאזל כולם עושים פה אני עושה לא טוב מזוין
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell: ping, is there any objection to maybe a +q on that guy retroactively?  he seems to only join and post things that aren't relevant, or in this case try and call !ops and spam
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: can do, but I consider it relatively harmless for them to join here and tell us that they are online and in a silly mood rather than spouting stuff in random channels :)
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell: okay, well, if it happens continually then maybe it's time to consider it, I bring it up because that's the second time they've done some randomness and asking offtopic questions (17:00 GMT-05:00 was the first instance, same host too)
<hggdh> well, we are expected to be more resistant to them. Even when swearing in Hebrew..
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: might be because my day has been filled with drama I'm on edge about pointing out such things >.>
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: goldfisch has been around for a while now. At least here he is not disrupting an user channel
<TheLordOfTime> true
<TheLordOfTime> meh, sorry i bugged you all
 * TheLordOfTime disappears
<AlanBell> heh, it is always good to point out patterns :)
<TheLordOfTime> Meh
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell: i've been on edge all day, tons of drama does that to a person >.>
<MooDoo> hello all
<LjL-Away> hggdh: uh, are we "expected" to be more "resistant" to them?
<LjL-Away> this might actually be a trend i've started, that of not banning him or anything
<LjL-Away> but that's not the message i wanted to send through
<LjL-Away> really, it's useless to ban him because he knows how to change hosts well enough
<LjL-Away> and he's been trolling horribly since i remember being around
<LjL-Away> so, for at least 7 years
<LjL-Away> you don't solve this people with bans
<Myrtti> especially since that's what he often requests
<Myrtti> bans, quiets and klines
<LjL-Away> i'm not saying i know *how* you solve it, either
<LjL-Away> i'm just trying various "psychological" approaches
<LjL-Away> chances are, i think, none will work
<LjL-Away> but oh well
<Myrtti> and tries to hasten to get what he wants with the alarm calls
<Myrtti> his ultimate goal is to waste our time
<LjL-Away> well, he wastes my time anyway when i "playfully" reply to him, i suppose
<LjL-Away> except well
<LjL-Away> i kind of enjoy it
<LjL-Away> so maybe if he actually ends up realizing i enjoy it, that'll be a dealbreaker for him
<LjL-Away> i'm not sure
<LjL-Away> i don't even mean i enjoy it in a mean way... i'm a bit sorry for him at this point
<LjL-Away> but i can't think of anything else than playing along
<hggdh> LjL: this is probably a good approach bans/quiets only really work for the casual/non-expert IRC user
<LjL> hggdh: right, it can be i suppose - i just don't want to be passing on the message that we're actually not supposed to try getting rid of a persistent troll, though
<hggdh> LjL: oh, no, that thought never crossed my mind :-)
<hggdh> and I do not see troll control as a 0/1 game; but I still think that if the troll bother *us* instead of the at-large user channels, it is a gain for the community
<LjL> oh he bothers both though
<LjL> and i suppose i can see how an #u-o user, for instance, could start being puzzled about how i (or another op who's around) may seem to be "doing nothing" about him
<hggdh> in some ways, better a known troll
<Aaron> hi
<jose> hey
<AlanBell> hi Aaron, here is best to discuss your request
<Aaron> now you tell me that?
<Aaron> well i want to request the channel.
<Aaron> since m4v  is a lamer...
<jose> Aaron: what channel is that?
<jose> and what's the actual reason behind it?
<AlanBell> sorry, I have been popping in and out with other things going on and it is end of day for me now, you want some access to #ubuntu-es?
<Aaron> yes..
<Aaron> <m4v> como gustes, que me amenaces con hablar con "Ubuntu" te descalifica aún más.
<jose> I don't understand why would you want access to a core support channel
<Aaron> because i am a helper, and i just think that channel it's dead...
<Aaron> does it matter that he codes the bots?
<Aaron> and plus, he took over my ex channel #Kubuntu-es
<jose> AlanBell: ^
<jose> AlanBell: mind a quick PM?
<AlanBell> sure jose
<Exio4> i don't think the channel is dead
<AlanBell> !canibeanop | Aaron
<ubottu> Aaron: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<AlanBell> hmm, that doesn't quite apply to team channels like the -es channels but it is a start
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-10
<AlanBell> basically if you participate constructively in those channels then you might well end up as an operator
<AlanBell> but there is no particular benefit to being an operator, it just means you share some of the workload in keeping the channel on topic, friendly and troll free
<AlanBell> I am off for the night now, but do feel free to expand on the background to this request, I think there are some other operators who speak spanish and are in the -es channels who may be able to discuss further
<m4v> We have the same requirements. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/RequerimientosOperador
<IdleOne> I believe that loco teams have the right to manage their channels the way they see fit, provided they follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. They can set whatever requirements they wish to becoming an op.
<IdleOne> Alos, "<Aaron> since m4v  is a lamer..." is not how an Ubuntu member should be referring to a fellow user/member.
<IdleOne> Aaron: I suggest you read the Code of Conduct again.
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Aaron> lol sorry for my behavior but it had to be said...
<Aaron> i been in IRC for ages.
<Darkwing> Aaron: It's not about time in IRC but, it's about your conduct to become an OP
<IdleOne> In this situation the IRCC won't and can't dictate to a loco channel who they should make an op. I think m4v is a very capable of making this choice and I will abide by whatever he feels is best.
<LjL> IdleOne: but... i'm not ircc, so i can op him, rite?
<IdleOne> you could if you have the proper access in the channel I suppose, but -es has a process in place so i would advise against not following the process
<LjL> IdleOne: ah you're right, i've been known to never op people against a process, so i'm not going to start now
<IdleOne> Good plan :)
<Aaron> hmmm
<Aaron> that's odd
<IdleOne> what is ?
<jose> IdleOne: by the way, #ubuntu-es is not a loco channel, but the loco council would like to have a talk about that topic soon :)
<IdleOne> jose: you mean not an "approved loco channel" or whatever it is they are called now?
<jose> IdleOne: nope, #ubuntu-es is the general support channel in Spanish, #ubuntu-es-es is for the spanish loco
<jose> the loco council thinks that #ubuntu-es should be for the loco, but that'd need some changes and thoughts about where the support channel can go
<IdleOne> Who is the current leader of that team/loco?
<jose> GatoLoko on IRC
<IdleOne> well the status of the channel as far as the loco council is concerned is a separate issue. I still believe that as far as #ubuntu-es is concerned m4v and fellow channel ops are best placed to decide who can and can't be an op in that channel.
<jose> yeppers, +1
<Aaron> it sucks, because none of the ops, are active.
<Aaron> only trolls
<Aaron> but it's all Good!
<MooDoo> trolls ftw ;)
<DJones> just advertised in -uk http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/linuxiow with a comment that wrong channel
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-11
<Exio4> i actually see the ops connected most of the time there
<benonsoftware> !leave
<benonsoftware> Sorry, wrong channel. -.-
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<IdleOne> Aaron: ^
<jose> IdleOne: hey, mind a PM?
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> jose: anytime :)
<Aaron> IdleOne, how long does it take to get accept it with #ubuntu-devel on launchpad?
<IdleOne> I have no idea
<Aaron> is there any one i can speak with?
<Aaron> any admins?
<jose> what is that you want?
<IdleOne> Aaron: you mean becomming an op?
<IdleOne> becoming*
<Aaron> yes
<Aaron> :)
<IdleOne> The IRCC normally puts out a public call for ops via the ubuntu user ML and asks for volunteers.
<IdleOne> if you read the links ubottu gave you it should have more information about how to apply. length of time it takes depends. I know of one applicant who has been patiently waiting for ~3 months now
<Aaron> oh, i been on IRC for 10 YRS,
<IdleOne> I've been on IRC for 15 yrs.
<IdleOne> took me 4 years to become an op in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> being an op is hard work and is not about getting a "badge"
<IdleOne> So, if you would like to apply for a position on the Ops team please follow the instruction ubottu linked up there and your application will be processed in due time
 * Tm_T huggles IdleOne
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-12
<MooDoo> afternoon all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-07
<MooDoo> everyong ok this morning?
<DJones> Its morning, its a weekday, I'm in work, of course not :)
<MooDoo> lol
<Unit193> DJones: Get much snow?  Is it cold? ;)
<DJones> No snow, currently about +6C
<Unit193> Ah, not bad then.
<MooDoo> .weather
<MooDoo> oh rats wrong channel
<Unit193> I use /weather ;)
<MooDoo> yeah i'm used to a fedora bot that tells me the weather
<DJones> We rarely get any snow, middle of the Cheshire plain, so protected from the south by Welsh hills, east has Penines that stop anything from that side, and Irish sea to the west giving protection
<MooDoo> we got about a inch and half in nottingham, nothing too bad
<Unit193> Temp: 8 F (-13 C) ~ haze ~ Windchill: -10 F (-23 C) ~ Humidity: 80%
<DJones> Last real snow we had was about 2 years ago https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zQumSiAD1Zw/UiDvip7rEXI/AAAAAAAACgw/xixVWtLCgM0/w527-h395-no/20130323_093508.jpg
<Tm_T> snow ♥
<Tm_T> this is how I spent my holidays ♥ https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OaltfwfxVlM/VKfi8zgl-DI/AAAAAAAAInE/7NVF_EXkdSs/w680-h906-no/2015-01-03.jpg
<DJones> Nice, my dog would love that
<Tm_T> shame it is getting warm again, just enjoyed -16 °C out there
<DJones> Is that -16 and sunny, or -16 and cloudy, I love walking the dog when its cold but sunny
<Tm_T> DJones: sun, what's that
<DJones> ok, that answers that
<Tm_T> if there's any sun, it'll be only few hours and staring from just above treelines maybe
<lazyPower> Greetings, I've been an Ubuntu member for a bit now, and I'm confident that I'm responsible enough to wear an Ubuntu Member IRC Cloak. The following is my LP id: https://launchpad.net/~lazypower
<Pici> lazyPower: let me take a look...
<Pici> lazyPower: I can certainly get a freenode staffer to grant you a Ubuntu cloak, but you also can probably get a Canonical one instead if you prefer. (I don't have the power to do that though) (also, it looks like you have an empty https://launchpad.net/~coder-chuck sitting out there too)
<lazyPower> Pici: ah, i should probably find that coder-chuck LP id and nuke it - but i would much prefer the Ubuntu Membership cloak - as thats more meaningful to me and will live beyond my employment at canonical should I ever move on.
<Pici> lazyPower: sure, give me a moment then.
<Pici> lazyPower: trying to get a freenode staffer to ack the request right now, they seem to be all mIA
<lazyPower> Pici: i appreciate the rundown - I'm in no rush so long as its on the docket :)
<niko> Pici: ^
<Pici> niko: thanks
<Pici> lazyPower: poof!
<niko> lazyPower: congrats
<lazyPower> Thanks! :)
<lazyPower> Cheers mates
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-08
<Destine> Hi, sorry to disturb.
<Destine> I am one of the operators of #ubuntu-cn.
<Destine> Recently I have been de-flaged by a member of our ops.
<Destine> When I ask somebody to flag me again. He/she comes up and de-flags me.
<Destine> Is there anyway that can prevent me from being de-flaged?
<Destine> Please do help as he/she is indeed messing up in there.
<Mikaela> the only way to prevent removing flags is to remove their +f flag
<Destine> Mikaela, but can I remove his flag? Is it wrong to do so?
<Mikaela> I don't know if it's right or wrong, but if you have flags to do it and believe that it should be done and the op has broken op rules, that could be done, but ask someone who knows better first
<Destine> Mikaela, thank you for the advice. I have written to the irc council and see if they can help me.
<Destine> Mikaela, I don't want to be a person like him and de-flag people casually.
<Destine> Mikaela, though it is indeed annoying. He has done this to me for like 4-5 times.
<Mikaela> I am not aware of any other way to stop that
<Destine> Mikaela, thank you. Then I will have to wait for the irc council.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-09
<PaulW2U> i, I've recently become an Ubuntu Member - https://launchpad.net/~paulw2u
<PaulW2U> Anyone online that can get my pdpc cloak replaced with an Ubuntu one?
<hggdh> PaulW2U: just a second, let me check (and yes, I know you are a member, I voted for you ;-)
<PaulW2U> Thanks hggdh
<hggdh> staff: please add a cloak ubuntu/member/PaulW2U for PaulW2U
<hggdh> PaulW2U: we now wait a bit for a freenode staffer to deal with it. If no response, I will ask again on #freenode
<PaulW2U> ok
<IdleOne> hggdh: don't we normally do lower case for the cloaks?
<hggdh> dammit. Copy & paste is, sometimes, bad
<hggdh> staff: please add a cloak ubuntu/member/Paulw2u for PaulW2U (correction on case)
<IdleOne> lol
<niko> still wrong :)
<IdleOne> niko: fix it please :)
<hggdh> hell. This is hell
<hggdh> s/Paulw2u/paulw2u/
 * hggdh really, *really*, needs to to pay more attention on what is typed
<niko> it's done
<IdleOne> Congrats PaulW2U
<hggdh> niko: thank you, and -- as usual -- sorry for the mistypes
<PaulW2U> Thanks all \o/
<niko> congrats PaulW2U
<hggdh> PaulW2U: again, welcome :-)
<Mikaela> congratulations
<Mikaela> I thought project cloaks can also have different cases?
<IdleOne> they can
<IdleOne> Ubuntu uses lower case for its cloaks
<Mikaela> I see
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-11
<samiraljohani> Hello everyone
<rww> hi
<samiraljohani> Can I use ubuntu as a web server?
<Fuchs> yes, but some other channel, like #ubuntu, would be better suited for that
<samiraljohani> Okay, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-16
<bramgn> how do you handle abusive or aggresive users?
<bramgn> issue has been resolved
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-17
<heartsmagic> hello. there is a channel issue about our Loco. Is there anybody can help us?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-09
<fossfreedom> Hi all - to introduce myself - I'm the project lead for the new community flavour Ubuntu Budgie.  Would like to register our freenode channel #ubuntubudgie
<fossfreedom> would like some advice to push forward if poss.
<k1l> i think the naming scheme is #ubuntu-something
<Fuchs> fossfreedom: would be a lot easier if it was #ubuntu-budgie
<Fuchs> fossfreedom: because that is in the ubuntu namespace, otherwise we (freenode staff) and the Ubuntu people have to set up more complicated rules than they already are
<Fuchs> if that works for you, whatever Ubuntu GC  (poke IRCC in here) can ask us to hand you that one over, yes :)
<Menzador> Fuchs: The problem is, someone else not affiliated with them already registered #ubuntu-budgie.
<Menzador> I've just been in communication with fossfreedom and the others.
<Fuchs> that is a very fixable problem
<Fuchs> it is in the #ubuntu-* namespace
<Menzador> Fair enough.
<fossfreedom> k - on LP we are also ubuntubudgie as well - thought it might be easier from a consistency POV - but can change for irc
<k1l> Menzador: well, since its the ubuntu namespace its the IRCC to decide which team can run that channel
<Fuchs> so we can hand it over once an Ubuntu GC tells us to
<Fuchs> not saying it would be impossible to add #ubuntubudgie, just way more of a pain, especially when you at one point decide to create sub-channels of that as well
<k1l> fossfreedom: usually its this process for creating a channel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
 * Fuchs tries prodding elky
<Menzador> All we need to do, then, is get freenode staff to clear the registration on the channel so that the Ubuntu Budgie team can "take over" :)
<k1l> Menzador: well, the ircc needs to decide, but yes. that should be the path forward.
<elky> who is justinz then and have you spoken to him?
<Menzador> I dunno if fossfreedom has, but I haven't been able to raise this "justinz"
<fossfreedom> no idea myself who is "justinz"
<Fuchs> well
<Fuchs> the current founder of #ubuntu-budgie
<Fuchs> (note that the channel looks rather unused)
<elky> it is empty except for Menzador and i
<Menzador> Well, I just dropped in as a placeholder...
<Fuchs> as said, we can hand it over to $foo if IRCC tells us to, and we gladly assist where we can, the decision we leave up to them, though :)
<Menzador> We can try MemoServ'ing him...
<elky> yeah i just didn't want to rip it from the hands of someone who thought they were helping out
<Fuchs> sure, no hurry from our side :)
<elky> i am slightly concerned that fossfreedom isn't registered or identified and thus could be anyone
<elky> and can't be given ops in the channel until that's fixed anyway
<elky> unless nickserv is lies
<Menzador> fossfreedom: Have you asked for your Ubuntu member cloak?
<Menzador> (He's an Ubuntu member, check the list)
<elky> Menzador: i noted that. but that doesn't mean that this person here is fossfreedom on launchpad
<fossfreedom> what is my "ubuntu member cloak" - new concept on me.
<fossfreedom> k - back in 20
<elky> Fuchs: you can give the ubuntuirccouncil acct the #ubuntu-budgie channel and we can sort it out later
<Fuchs> sure
<Fuchs> shall I leave the old founder in place, or replace him?
<elky> replace him
<Fuchs> okay :)
<Fuchs> done :)
<elky> thanks
<Fuchs> you can always add him back if needed. You're welcome
<Menzador> I'm sorry, I didn't realise he wasn't registered. I'll vouch that he's the right "fossfreedom", as he came over from the official Ubuntu Budgie Gitter.im chat. But good call. I just told him to register so that he could get his Ubuntu member cloak.
<Guest93901> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<Fuchs> yes, A is always a good solution
<Menzador> Especially when your connection stops unexpectedly!
<Menzador> If you didn't see before - I'm sorry, I didn't realise he wasn't registered. I'll vouch that he's the right "fossfreedom", as he came over from the official Ubuntu Budgie Gitter.im chat. But good call. I just told him to register so that he could get his Ubuntu member cloak.
<elky> Menzador: thanks :)
<Menzador> Although I find it interesting that I tend to insert myself into new flavour planning and then leave within 6 months of launch.
<Menzador> Although I still technically have a position with Lubuntu's and Ubuntu MATE's social media teams.
<fossfreedom> elky: how do I register my 'cloak'?
<elky> sec i'll see if staff around to request it from
<elky> nhandler: if you're still around could you give fossfreedom a member cloak please :)
<nhandler> Sure
<nhandler> elky, fossfreedom: Done
<elky> thanks nhandler :)
<fossfreedom> thanks!
<nhandler> My pleasure
<elky> fossfreedom: do you know irc much at all?
<fossfreedom> learning
<elky> if not, it might be wise to recruit some of your trusted people who are familiar with it, who can help you run the channel
<fossfreedom> aye - I have a member of the team who is very familiar
<elky> the one who brought you here or another?
<fossfreedom> another - does he have to be a ubuntu member
<elky> nope
<elky> also we can supply a bot to archive the channel activity on irclogs.ubuntu.com if you like
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-10
<fossfreedom> please - that would be very useful.  I am personally using a bouncer so pick up messages anyway.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-11
<KingParrot> python3-tk_3.5.1-1_i386.deb < has depandancey  issues.
<KingParrot> I can not fund a deb file of blt (>= 2.4z-9)
<dax> KingParrot: #ubuntu-irc doesn't do technical support. You're probably looking for #ubuntu or similar.
<KingParrot> But the crazy thing tells  me that it needs blt (>= 2.4z-9)
<KingParrot> 16.04
<dax> oh, you're quieted in #ubuntu
<dax> this is unfortunate for you, but doesn't mean that you can get support in random other channels, sorry
<dax> see https://www.ubuntu.com/support/community-support for other community support options, and please stop asking for help in non-support IRC channels. thanks.
<KingParrot> ok
<KingParrot> s://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<KingParrot> Ubuntu team channels
<dax> no.
<wxl> KingParrot: it's kind of annoying that you keep repeating the same apparently useless messages in multiple channels across the network. Please stop.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-13
<ubot93> wxl called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-14
<ubot93> wxl called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
<ubot93> konrad11901[m] called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
<ubot93> daniellimws[m] called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
<ubot93> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
<ubot93> Nissaar called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-07
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-08
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !sound is url https://opensrc.org/alsa/DmixPlugin is dead, please delete
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !phone is delete please
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !nexus7 is delete please
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !tablet is delete please
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !touch is delete please
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !phablet is delete please
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !ubuntu-touch is delete please
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !webapps is link 404, channel pretty empty
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !encyclopedia is link 404
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !newmirror is Interested in setting up a new mirror? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror for more info.
<teward> -1 on that last request by lotuspsychje for adjustment - you need to also read up on how to set up Mirrors too :P
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !kernelparam is To add a one-time or permantent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !kernelparam is To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !newmirror is Interested in setting up a new mirror? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors for more info
<hggdh> ^^ the reference to ubuntu touch has been updated to point to ubports
<Pici> :/
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-09
<teward> who runs meetingology, and is it just a dedicated bot or is it using a plugin on top of something like Limnoria?
<hggdh> popey?
<dax> teward: last i heard it was a limnoria plugin. i don't know who currently maintains it
<JackFrost> I'm kind of guessing nobody, but yes limniny.
<teward> happen to know what that plugin is, dax, hggdh, popey?  Because I am curious :P
<teward> my assumption is 'no' but never hurts to ask :P
<hggdh> teward: no, I do not. I never interacted with the meetingology plugin, except as an user. Of old, I think, AlanBell took care of it.
<teward> ah
<teward> wondering if it's anything like meetbot was.  a hodgepodge of Py2 code
<teward> s/was/is/ (Debian's MeetBot I mean)
<popey> Not me
<hggdh> teward: this seems to be the bzr for ubottu: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<JackFrost> There's a py3 port of it at least.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-12
<JackFrost> Debian #916499
<ubottu> Debian bug 916499 in autopkgtest "autopkgtest: Something™ in autopkgtest 5.7 breaks something™ in at least libhtml-formfu-perl's autopkgtests" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/916499
<JackFrost> :o
#ubuntu-irc 2020-01-11
<JackFrost> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10028
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10028&ctype=xml)
<JackFrost> \o/
